# Solved: There was a problem sending the command to the program Word 2007



## EddieCoh (Dec 17, 2009)

When I try & open a word document on a web site I am unable to open the document and the get the above error message. The word program proceeds to open, albeit the document doesn't display.

When I try & open a word document on a Windows Live mail which has been sent to me again I am unable to open the document and the get the above error message. The word program proceeds to open, albeit the document doesn't display.

I was previously getting the error message "Word could not create the work file error" when I tried to upload a document to a website. The document did not upload.

Following this error message and becoming increasingly frustrated at my inability to fix the problem I decided to uninstall & reinstall Office 2007 - this seemed to have removed the original error message but I now have this new message. 

When I open an attached document using Excel or PowerPoint in Window Live mail they open with no problems at all.

My operating system is Windows 7 64 bit (upgraded from Vista 64 bit at the end of October trouble free) I have been having problems with Word 2007 since the 26th November

This is my first post so I hope someone can provide some guidance in how to fix this issue.

Thanks in advance


----------



## EddieCoh (Dec 17, 2009)

Further to my earlier query I have noticed the following - 
When I open Word 2007 from the desktop User Account Control asks Do you want to allow this program to make changes to this computer answer Yes or No - if answer Yes Word opens if I answer No Word doesn't open.
When I open Excel or PowerPoint 2007 from the desktop User Account Control does not appear.

The same scenario occurs when I try and open attachments in Windows Live Mail 7 also Word documents on a web site

I believe that User Account Control might be the cause of the the problem I am encountering so can someone advise me how to switch it off for Word 2007.

As I mentioned before I have already ready tried uninstalling & reinstalling Office 2007 & this did not work

Thanks


----------



## EddieCoh (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked at the properties for the shortcut in Word 2007 and I noticed that Run as Administrator was ticked. I removed the tick and Word opened as it should do without the User Account Control box. I can now download word documents off websites as well. Hope this helps others.


----------

